# anyone not getting iHeart radio on Echo



## sbell1

I ask for iHeart radio, Echo asks for what station, then says iHeart radio station not available. Just started doing this late afternoon. TuneIn and Amazon music working fine. Sent report and it is to be passed on to technical department.
Just wondered if this is happening to anyone else?


----------



## Atunah

sbell1 said:


> I ask for iHeart radio, Echo asks for what station, then says iHeart radio station not available. Just started doing this late afternoon. TuneIn and Amazon music working fine. Sent report and it is to be passed on to technical department.
> Just wondered if this is happening to anyone else?


Something is going on there you are right. I try asking her iheart radio, which she usually ask me what I want to hear, but she just stays silent. Then I tell her to play Donovan station, which is a station I have on Iheart and she tells me "getting Donovan station from iheartradio". After a long while she tells me that its not available right now.

It also will not play other favorite stations from the app direct.

eta: Yikes iheart is all messed up for me. On my computer it took forever to sign in and it has no stations on there. Its all empty. Its the same email on top so its my account. But nothing there. Page looks different too.

Now I am checking just iheart radio by itself to see if its on their end.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

When I asked for an iHeart radio station (but not specifying one) it gives me the "iHeart Radio Countdown". Did this twice. But when I ask for a specific station, it hesitates a bit, and tells me "iHeart radio is not available."


----------



## MDB

I've had a problem in the last week or two with my iHeart stations cutting out...I thought the Echo turned off so I asked for the station again to no avail. Last Saturday, I was listening to a iHeart station which cut off again, but this time Alexa said iHeart wasn't available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Perhaps you need to contact Customer Support and find out what's up? Sounds like the issue is the site, not the echo


----------



## sbell1

iHeart radio seems to be back in working condition this morning.


----------



## Atunah

Yep, all good again. All my stations are back on the website also. They must have fiddle with something.


----------

